# You need this if you sand inside curves



## chrisrick

I have this unit and use it often, it's a very nice unit for the price.
Thanks for the advice on getting the sleeves from Griz.!


----------



## Dusty56

So many times I wanted to buy one of these and never did : ( My friend has the DELTA version but rarely uses it although he likes it when he does need it . I might get one of those RIDGID models , but I'll have to do some more research on them first .


----------



## TheDane

Though the Ryobi is out of productions, if you have a Menards close-by, you can get a similar model there at reasonable price. Menards handles the PerformaX brand. I have used mine quite a bit, and it is well worth the $110 I paid for it.


----------



## boboswin

I like having the belt plus a range of sizes on the Rigid model.
I think the smaller foot print of having two units (Belt and spindle) in one station is well worth the extra $ in foot steps alone.
p.s. the Rigid has a vac attachment.

Bob


----------



## kosta

im trying to pick one of those up because i dont want to pay like $300 for that jet or $800 for the clayton. I have used the triton before but it didnt feel right


----------



## a1Jim

I'm with Bob the Ridgid has both spindles and a oscillating belt that can't be found any were else for under $1200 of course that's a much larger unit than the Ridgid @ $ 199 a couple of my students have one and love it.


----------



## oldcutup

I have a Ryobi for sale with all the sleeves and spools on a stand.
The box type insulated stand is large enough to hold a vacuum. 
All for sale$50.00


----------

